# Dog scratching walls when alone



## fionais (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm looking for a bit of help with my 5 month border collie. He's a lovely happy wee thing, but sometimes when he's left alone in our utility room he scratches the walls. He's absolutely destroyed one wall and I don't know how to stop him. I've been leaving toys for him to play with but I need something that will keep his attention for a couple of hours. I'm sure he does sleep for some of the time he's in there and we give him plenty of exercise and attention while we're there.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

fionais said:


> I'm looking for a bit of help with my 5 month border collie. He's a lovely happy wee thing, but sometimes when he's left alone in our utility room he scratches the walls. He's absolutely destroyed one wall and I don't know how to stop him. I've been leaving toys for him to play with but I need something that will keep his attention for a couple of hours. I'm sure he does sleep for some of the time he's in there and we give him plenty of exercise and attention while we're there.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


He's bored. This kind of behaviour can become habitual. He needs toys he can interact with. Kongs filled with peanut butter and food. If he was crated, he wouldn't get to the walls.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

How long is he left in there?


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

crate/play pen. or a new door.


----------

